# jarvis smells



## eileen123 (Aug 28, 2017)

can any one advise me about a fish odour that is coming from my 16 month old cockapoo Jarvis. He doesn't seem to be ailing and in fact people remark on him being in very good condition . I constantly worry about him because we just adore him, but wonder if he needs to see the vet. 
Thanking You in anticipation. Eileen


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fish odour can be associated with anal glands needing emptying, particularly if you have noticed him scooting or otherwise bothering about his rear end. I would pop him to the vets to check as easily remedied or ruled out.


----------

